# Columbia Firebolt Project



## neasttoy

If you have parts or info please drop a line

neasttoyatyahoodotcom


----------



## jkent

That looks like a Columbia Fire Bolt from the 1960's
Here is a picture of an example.



Chain ring and guard are wrong. which to me looks like Murray products. (on the bike you have posted)


----------



## jd56

*FireBolt for sure*

No doubt the tell tale frame incorporated rear rack is a sure giveaway, for the ever popular Columbia FireBolt. 
I have the ladies version.
Also that is a Murray chainring and possibly same for the chainguard.











Hope you find the tank for it...it's naked without it.


----------



## partsguy

The chaingaurd is correct for this bike. I own a 1963 Columbia Torpedo with the same style gaurd.

jd, did your bike have a tank?


----------



## Wayne Adam

*1961 Columbia Firebolt*

Here are some pictures of my original unrestored 1961 Columbia Firebolt.
 I thought you could use them as a reference.........Wayne


----------



## neasttoy

*Thanks Cool bike*

I like it, wish mine was that cherry


----------



## jd56

The tank is the hard part to find....hope you find one.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan Mahoney

Nice bike Wayne. Gotta love the Firebolt. Here are some pix of my '61, also original and unrestored. Mine has the horn in the tank, but otherwise pretty much the same bike.


----------



## jd56

Wow!!!
Have never seen that tanklight bezel before. Have seen the tank on a number of Columbia's but not a firebolt. Now my 59 and 61 FireArrow ( different rear rack ....bolt on ) has the popular tanklight ( 2 pc sandwiched tank ) as Wayne's example.

The 59...with metal "eyelids" as visors




The 61 with plastic visors like your example.....which I can't find in my phone...will post a little while the pic of the tanklight bezel


Regardless yours looks great. Now I need that tanklight... love the chrome bezel.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

Im sorry the other FireArrow was a 64 not a 61...sometimes I forget what I have or had..Anywho, here is a picture






The tanklight you have on your FireBolt resembles this Columbia Cruiser I had except different (more common) bezel


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Dan Mahoney...1962*

Hey Dan, nice Firebolt, but yours is definately a 1962, not a '61.
 Yours has the newer style tank & lights. 1961 was the last year for the larger rounded tank like mine.
All of the tanks up until 1961 also have the "Ding Dong" bell inside the tank with a large button, not a horn.
Wayne


----------



## jd56

So mine Wayne ( the black 64) is not a 64 but a 61?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

Just to clarify I thought it was a 61 but, I had it listed in my gallery as a 64....you know you have too many bikes when you can't keep track of the years they are.....lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan Mahoney

"... but yours is definately a 1962, not a '61..."

I double checked my serial number with Ken Koval's list. I had a brain cramp. My bike is a '63 (M585264). I pulled out my file on the bike and of course I had it as a '63 - just spaced out on the year. I have a really nice Columbia catalogue that shows this bike just as mine is configured - as well as school desks, unicycles and some pretty funny pix of exercise bikes. Unfortunately there is no year or copyright info anywhere.


----------



## Intense One

*Columbia Firebolt Project.*

Sixty-one or sixty-four, "Twenty-five or Six to Four", it's still a really cool bike!  Nice find.  Hoping to find a nice one like that locally!


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Old tank vs. New*

The old rounded tank ran from '59 to '61, the new tank like yours ran from I believe '62 until '64 or '65...Wayne


----------



## jagutierrez

*firebolt*

does anyone know where I can find the chain guard for a firebolt? Looking for one to restore one of my bikes


----------

